# Wild Poecilotheri Sri Lanka



## Kedan (Jul 10, 2019)

Newly molted  Poecilotheria. Not sure on type? Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 5


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 10, 2019)

Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kedan (Jul 10, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"


Brilliant! Thanks


----------



## squidkid (Jul 13, 2019)

gorgeous!


----------



## CheckThrust (Jul 15, 2019)

Fantastic! Their camouflage really is top notch.


----------



## Kedan (Jul 15, 2019)

bobthehobo9 said:


> Fantastic! Their camouflage really is top notch.


Yeah they are are difficult to spot, my son actually spotted the molt at first. I was about to pick up molt and then saw the T. Made me jump! It made my holiday as I knew they was there but thought I would see one!


----------



## Kedan (Jul 15, 2019)

Kedan said:


> Yeah they are are difficult to spot, my son actually spotted the molt at first. I was about to pick up molt and then saw the T. Made me jump! It made my holiday as I knew they was there but thought I would see one!


*edit: thought I Wouldn’t see one!


----------

